# Cna yuo raed tish?



## RJS (Sep 11, 2008)

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The
phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde
Uinervtisy, it dsen o't mtaetr in waht oerd r the ltteres in a wrod are, the
olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit p
clae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a
pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed erve y lteter by
istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup...read it without a hitch.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 11, 2008)

the only thing I notied was that phaonmneal was spelled wrong the rest looked right to me


----------



## JTM (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/language/apocryph/cambridge.asp

more that 55 out of a 100 can read it.  

i have heard that practicing reading like this can really improve your reading speed as you go a step further than normal and work on just picking the word up as a whole.

is you with sentences what's amazing actually learn as well can to do it.

once you see every word in that sentence at the same time, and interpret it like that, you can understand it without thinking about it.  that's a pretty long sentence to start with, but either way... i left the structure pieces intact (prepositions are together, verb noun is together, adverbs modifying adjectives, etc) to help a little bit.

once you have that down, you can do whole paragraphs, and then, whole pages.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope not a problem for me.


----------

